# Official gettinbranded Milwaukee vs. Bulls -01/10/2003 thread



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*No Official Milwaukee Thread?*

I won't be on till late tonight, and don't want to break any rules, so please merge this into it after it's started.

I wanted to log my prediction: This one will be told in the first quarter. If the Bulls are flat, they'll get trampled---just plain blown out. And...thats what I'm feeling.

But if they come out "up", or Milwaukee is flat---the Bulls will run away with it.

Later folks,

GB


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I was going to start the Official Kevin versus Milwaukee thread but then saw this. This can be the official thread.

Anywho - I think the Bulls will win. They came close against the Wiz and the Bucks are slumping. The key will be pounding the ball inside and defending the 3-point line. Don't let Redd get open. 

Keys to this game will be Marshall and Crawford. Cassell might sit this one out so Crawford will play against the 2nd string. Kukoc may be back as well.

If Rose has a big game the Bulls can win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: No Official Milwaukee Thread?*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> I won't be on till late tonight, and don't want to break any rules, so please merge this into it after it's started.
> 
> GB


The only rule I'm aware of (and about which I've been a bit belligerent) is that the person who started the thread of a win should start the next thread.

Since we lost to the Wiz, this rule will not apply. Therefore, I second *Lizzy's!* motion that we make *THIS* thread the official thread.

Acclamation? Anyone, anyone?

Bulls angry that they blew such a great opportunity in Washington take it out on the beleaguered Bucks. Bulls roll early, Bucks come back on the strength of their outside shooting, but ultimately it is not enough.

Bulls win -- 112 - 105

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I started a thread since no one else did....*

but deleted it after I saw this one....

Like I said before, this IS another one of those winnable games.....(I am not convinced the Bulls org. wants to this season. I still think they want ONE more trip to the lottery in an attempt to get james.)

Bulls 96-89


(Also I have never heard of rules as to who starts official threads, but I would think the day of the game is a fair starting point. It kinda irks me that no one started one before now. U guys losing interest??? Not me...)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I was kind of waiting for you to start one, Bama. I know the Bulls lost on Wed. but they played well and you have the best record at starting these things. I'm very superstitious!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GB we all agree, this will be offical thread. I will change it to show that.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Bulls/Bucks*

Vintage's keys
*Jalen Rose's brickfest*- Must improve upon last game. Needs to be at or near 50%

*The Hassell Factor*- Needs to hit a few jumpers so the defense doesn't totally sag on him. Needs to play good defense.

*Twin Formation*- Curry or Chandler has to step it up tonite. Curry came off of a 15 point performance, but only had 1 rebound. He should have an easier time scoring tonite, but needs to play good defense and rebound. Look for a good game from the new, fired up Curry. Chandler needs to get the Bucks frontline in early foul trouble. Needs to hit the boards hard and stay out of Foul Trouble himself.

*The will of Williams*- Jay needs to play better defense. Don't let Sam drive; let him take the outside shots. Jay needs to be solid tonite.

*Police Marshall*- Donyell needs to have another double-double. He's got to have another good game to help offset the Bucks bringing in Michael Redd.

*Redd seeing Red*- Don't give Redd open shots. Fly at him, making him move and then reload his shot. Send a bigger player, like Robinson at him, or have someone like Hassell glued to him. In other words, make him see the "red" on the Bulls jersey(yes, they have some red on the white home jerseys).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think JWILL is out. Crawford is starting, at least I think so. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I think JWILL is out. Crawford is starting, at least I think so. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I heard that, too. That Williams ankle was swolen after the game.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

If the Bulls pound it inside they should have no trouble beating Milwaukee but if they settle on jumpers every time down the court the Bucks will in a blowout just cuz they have the much better jump shooters i.e Allen, Thomas and Redd. Also I think Kukoc is back, it says he was activated today on the Bucks homepage at espn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bucks are 14-20. 8-8 at home they are 5-7 in division play. We are 6-9 in division play.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls can't hit a ***** outside shot....
Milwuakee on a run...

Cassell is starting..many of them expected him to be out...
Bucks 16-Bulls 10 5:03 to go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

19-17 bucks. Chandler has mason and przybilla have two fouls each


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Kukoc in the game too...

It shows how much the Bucks are urgent to start winning


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls can't hit a ***** outside shot....
> Milwuakee on a run...
> 
> ...


Yes Cassell is playing, but has a bad back and foot.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Marshall is being a softie. He thinks he's Kobe so he's taking jumpers and fadeaway instead of posting his man up. Get his butt on the bench.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We better hit thosae Free Throws tonight and crash the boards....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

By the way JWill is not playing...

Jalen Rose still struggling with his shot 1-4 FG with 3 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

0-4 on fts! We need to do better than that! 

they are 3-4 in fits and have not attempted a three yet. So difference in the game is the fts. Being out rebounded again.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Missed freethrows, jalen bricks..and*

turnovers are gonna be the killers tonight looks like...down 25-21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kukoc making Blount look awful!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a lethargic, uninspired first quarter. Rose and Marshall need to set a better example starting strong. They both look like they're asleep.

We haven't done a good job of getting back on d either.

TBF, you're right, we better start hitting some damn free throws.

Ronnie Nunn sucks as an official.

Very ugly first quarter.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 0-4 on fts! We need to do better than that!
> 
> they are 3-4 in fits and have not attempted a three yet. So difference in the game is the fts. Being out rebounded again.


:yes: 

nothing unusual for the Bulls

can't hit FT

can't hit an outside shot

letting Jason Caffey have a carrer night

Caffey going for 20 and 10...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

despite how bad we think they have played, we are still in the game 29-27, bucks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting.

Fizer and Baxter in the game at the same time.

Baxter making thiings happen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lonnie!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

That guy Blount is ridiculous

in one minute 2 fouls and a turnover

Lonny Baxter in the game with a dunk!!!!

Curry still hasn't played

Bucks 30-Bulls 29


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*these jump shots by jalen and jamal...*

WHY are these guys NOT driving the lane??? How many times have we seen this????????? (Or rather NOT seen this?) jamal for a quarter and three minutes...2pts and 3 assists.....not gonna get it done like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i guess curry is not playing because Milwaukee is so small. BC could be thinking he would get ate up like Blount did.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Why doesn't Cartwright put Curry inside to squash Caffey???

cartwright always trying to make adjustments according to the other team's players...damn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bucks are shooting almost 60%. We are at almost 54%!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Cartwright looks like an idiot!*

watching these guys from the sidelines...out of all the forced shots jalen makes..he gets a WIDE OPEN look from the arc and passes....unbelievable....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pax says we need to pass more

Bulls down by 8


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*pitiful...*

39-31 Bucks...bulls look silly.....inadequate....whatever....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bucks 39
Bulls 31

Redd hit a 3pointer

we make losers look like All stars

the Bulls refuse to play some basketball unless they are down by 20 or more

Our defense sucks tonight

Put in Curry !!!!Damn YOU CARTWRIGHT


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*that certainly explains rose's choices between passing or shooting...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pax says we need to pass more
> 
> Bulls down by 8


anytime he gets guarded any way close, he is PATHETIC. Plain and simple.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey! Curry drove the lane and scored!!!!*

Imagine that?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams are shooting very well. Glad to see Curry get a quick score!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bucks 6-10 in fts. Bulls 0-4


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mason having a carrer night

Tim Thomas crashing the boards

Curry can't rebound

overall we will go 0-17 in these road games

if we can't win games like that one in Washington...we don't know how to win


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Don't we have a load of PF??

Tyson,Yell,Marcus,Lonny....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:49 CHI - E. Curry misses the second free throw 
2:49 CHI - E. Curry misses the first free throw 


Nice.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls 0-8 freethrow shooting....*

can u expect to win like that????


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

0-8 in fts. Pitiful


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 0-8 FT!!!!!

THEY GET PAID SOMANY MILLION DOLLARS FOR 


0-8 FREE THROWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

who the hell is guarding tim thomas?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Can't shoot free throws for crap. Bill Cartwright made another idiotic move by putting a damn C on Kukoc. Blount was on Kukoc in the first quarter, give me a break. Terrible game, and another loss on the road baby!!!! Bring on a losing streaaaaaak.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jamal two straight....*

nice DRIVE down the lane jamal!!! 49-41 tyson to the line..CLANG....0-9.......1-10!!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Is Crawford better than J-Will?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> who the hell is guarding tim thomas?


Missa Rose. He's an all around player, ain't he? 

Shoots well, plays D well, and he never complains.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:34.7 CHI - T. Chandler misses the first free throw 
:34.7 CHI - T. Chandler makes the second free throw 

We hit one!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*49-42 half...bucks lead..*

bulls are fortunate they are as close as they are.....pitiful...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Is Crawford better than J-Will?


right now, yes!


because he has more length and experience. two years from now, i don't know.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*gawd.....again with this topic????*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Is Crawford better than J-Will?


while the game is on?? and jay is in street clothes...?? geez.... yeah, kid crawford....he is...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by 7! missed 9 fts. out rebounded by five. And milwaukee is shooting 54% and are 8-12 in fts. Yest despite all of that we are down by only 7.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: gawd.....again with this topic????*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> while the game is on?? and jay is in street clothes...?? geez.... yeah, kid crawford....he is...


What are you talking about? Jamal is showing what he can do as a starter.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

CONGRATULATION TYSON CHANDLER FOR GETTING ONE FREE THROW FOR US:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Bulls 1-10 free throws

Are we shooting tose free throws from mid court????


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*lebron james is perfect for the bulls!*

i hear he likes to let the other team get ahead so he can stage a comeback! sounds like he would fit in nicely for US!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Forget the game!!!The latest from Chad Ford!!!!*

Matt(Chicago):: Will the Bulls finally trade some of their young players? Who do you think they will deal, and who might they get in return? Keep up the great work. 

Chad Ford: It's coming. Jamal Crawford and Marcus Fizer are the trade bait. Both have been playing well, which should increase their value. Krause won't give them away, but with so many teams in need of a point guard or low post help, I think someone will make him a reasonable offer. I still believe that a Darius Miles and Bimbo Coles for Crawford and Fizer makes a lot of sense for both teams, but that Cavs insist they aren't trading Miles.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's leading the Bulls in rebounding this game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who's leading the Bulls in rebounding this game?


Rose has four


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The problem is that our tall kids tyson&Eddy are not ballers....

They only play basketball cause nature made them 7 feet tall..

they don't have a clue


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the miles trade wont go away! Of course Cleveland will deny it. They want to hear everything out there first.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell's O has really come alive lately.

Bulls down by 2.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously Jalen, you have Marshall deep in the post.... but you would rather fadeaway over someone and air ball it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Can't shoot

We need a shooter


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tie game

Bulls with the ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tie score finally!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

we blew out 7 opportunities to tie the game!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They double team Jalen on the perimeter and he still takes the shot!!! GOD DAMN BOY!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bad bad shot by Rose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JC ties it 

Bulls should look to get the lead now!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 4-12 FG this Q
Milwaukee 2-12


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Marshall sucks. What do you expect? Take out Marshall and bring in Fizer please. Also, Chandler is getting tossed around like a rag doll. Note to BC, Marshall just got stripped. Be consistent and bench this fool.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls can't hit a shot & refuse to feed Donyell inside or Tyson 

JC 4-10
Jalen 4-11 is he in a slump or what????


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

was that Eddy Curry or Donyell getting the ball ripped away by a little guard? geesh...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Why doesn't Cartwright put Fizer in????
We need scoring


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with 5 rebounds this Q

He now has 9


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> Jalen 4-11 is he in a slump or what????


But JWill isn't playing, I don't understand what the problem could be?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford is 4-10 FG
Marshall is 3-9 FG

Are those guys in a slump, or what?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> But JWill isn't playing, I don't understand what the problem could be?


JC??????


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

wow, sweet move by Crawford


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

< 2:00 left

Milwaukee with just 7 points this Q


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> JC??????


I was referring to several people blaming JWill dominating the ball for Jalen's shooting woes.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jamal can finish unlike Jay. Chandler and Fizer need to post these guys up and get them in foul trouble. Mason is killing us, wtf?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pax says he hopes Cartwright can consider play JCRAW at the 2 since he is playing good D on Ray Allen. He may be more effective as a 2 guard too......good ol cartwright.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mason start hitting those jumpers

Bulls down by one 

and hitting a technical FT!!!!

will they they make that FT???

100 to 1 they will

2 to 1 they won't


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> < 2:00 left
> 
> Milwaukee with just 7 points this Q


That's the scary part. We have had several chances to take the lead. As bad as they are playing, a decent team would blow this game open. I'll be stunned if the Bucks play this crappy in the 4th.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

crawford 10 points, 4 rebounds. 5 assists no turn overs.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

gotta hit free throws...offensive foul. :upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I was referring to several people blaming JWill dominating the ball for Jalen's shooting woes.


I know i know dkg1

Just wondering who is he gonna blame now on the newspapers...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen misses the FT
OFFensive foul by Marcus

OK OK I'm convinced Bulls don't want the lead

Common Ray Allen hit those 3 pointers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls take the lead on a bucket by Hassell


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

1-11 FT ??????

Man another game lost on stupidity and inability:dead:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

We are such a fundamentally awful team. Even our vets can't hit a meaningful free throw.

Johnny Kerr almost creamed his drawers after Tyson hit the first free throw. That viagra must've kick in...
Sorry mods, couldn't help it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

2-13 FT

Bulls down 58-59 at the end of the 3rd


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Jalen sucks at the free throw line!*

i can't believe he called out jwill after the first game of the year!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls dont deserve to win this. They were outplayed in the first half. Now the Bucks played like crap in the 3rd quarter and gave the Bulls every chance to gain the lead. Bulls didn't take that chance, and they're down 59-58.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

15 damn percent from the free throw line.... geez.  :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose for THREE

Bulls up 2 and the ball


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

man, i sure wish the bulls had gone after michael redd this past summer!






:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford for 3, Bulls up 5


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

jumpin jeehosephats!! 

the Bulls are leading?! despite not hitting ANY free throws!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

we're giving up way too many chances while only getting one shot ourselves.
Nice block by tyson!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

O rebound and Slam by the Fize!


up by 4?? how is this possible. aww shucks. go Bulls!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Craw 15-5-5

Bulls opening it up, way to go Marcus!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer!

Bulls up 6


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Fizer came out huge. Got that offensive board all by himself around 4 Buck defenders and slams it down. Next time down he drives and dunks it!! Good job Fizer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BC put hassell on Red and its working. Good adjustment!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

If BC doesn't start JC after this performance, he needs to be fired. JC is owning Ray Allen right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Craw 15-5-5
> 
> Bulls opening it up, way to go Marcus!


Rose 12-10-6


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

OH, MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fizer is getting NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just hope jalen doesn't starting throwing up ugly shots to try to be the "HERO" of the game now!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I would feel better if we had someone who could matchup on Toni. What a luxury it is to have a 6'11 guy with his skills. He makes our big guys look silly on the perimeter with his handles and shot fakes. Actually all of our guys are suckers for shot fakes.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Bulls better get a good lead going before Cassell and Allen come back in... 


things might not hold as it is


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Milwaukee just 15 points in 16 minutes for the 2nd half


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose 12-10-6


Just curious DB, it looked like Rose's D was shakey at best in the little bit of the first half I was watching. I turned the game back on at about the midway point of the 3rd, how's he been doing on defense?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Fizer's off the trade block as far as I'm concerned. He's finally playing ball like a big nasty adult. Nice to have one on our side!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kukoc for 3
Rose answers with 3

Bulls up 7


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

why does it take Rose so long to heat up? If he could be halfway consistent...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

crawford is driving! 26 fts in 34 games


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kukoc is freakin kill us. With his assists and now all these damn 3s. Damn these former Bulls. Caffey was killin us one time in this game.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Kukoc for 3
> Rose answers with 3
> 
> Bulls up 7


and then trade bad passes

aww Crap! mason hits a three!?!?!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

HUGE bucket by hassell!!1


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Big bucket for Trent. Come on guys, D up!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jamal has really played a great game. 

16 pts, 5 boards, 6 assists

7-14 shooting....

Niiiiiice


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

up by 6 with a little over 5 min remaining

3 keys: 1) defend the 3 point line, 2) rebound, and 3)hit free throws


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*if only*

we made those free trows


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell was chandler taken out? He played great D.... Marshall didn't.


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*Remember dkg1 , it's not how you start , it's how you finish....*

lol . come on bulls keep it up .


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

down to a 2 point game... :upset: 


get Tough Bulls!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why the hell was chandler taken out? He played great D.... Marshall didn't.


The Bulls is going to lose now. Marshall is going to make some bad passes or hog the ball because he thinks he will make shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why the hell was chandler taken out? He played great D.... Marshall didn't.


Chandler needed a break.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls up only 2. Allen was able to drive into the lane..... looks like takin Chandler out was a bad idea.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Those last two possessions were way too easy for Milwaukee. Marcus didn't get back on his man quck enough and Allen blew by Jalen "El Matador" Rose.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

when are we going to see curry & chandler at the end of games! they played in those two wins against the lakers last year, why can't they play now!



bad shot by hassell!\








:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Chandler needed a break.


If that is so, we better see Chandler back in soon. His presence threatens the Bucks in the lane.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with the hustle!

Bulls up 4


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls going inside at the end of this game

Unbelievable. Fizer misses the first free throw


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*darn FT shooting*

really is haunting the Bulls right now...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

AAAAhhhh those Free throws!!!!

Can't believe the Bulls are leading 79-76 with 1:52 to go


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

oh no. OH NO!

please Jalen! don't ruin this game !!! PLEASE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If the Bulls played Chandler and/or Curry right now, I would foul either one if I were the Bucks.

Combined, Chandler/Curry FT: 2-10


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

U gotta be kidding me Marshall.... biggest mistake of the game, takin out Chandler.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford is having a hell of a game*

he is a keeper.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mason has rapped the softie Donyell Marshall

Wish we had MATT HARPRING!!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> U gotta be kidding me Marshall.... biggest mistake of the game, takin out Chandler.


Marshall can't even get FREAKING rebound when the ball basically falls into his damn hands?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Where the hell is our rebounding WHEN WE NEED IT?

Our defense is sucking ***. Thank God Allen can't hit the broad side of a barn. They are blowing by us at will.

Really nice shot selection by Rose the last 5 minutes.

Tie game


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

at this point, the game will likely be FT's back and forth... guess who wins that game



seriously -- the collapse at the end of this game is just horrible. if the Bulls lose now, it will be a big setback for the remainder of the season


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> at this point, the game will likely be FT's back and forth... guess who wins that game
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more

We will lose...we choke in crunch time...
Washington..now Milwuakee...Those fukin FT


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Kukoc missed FT!!!!


 


breath a sigh of relief for just a moment here


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

ROFL. Marshall just lose another rebound falling into his hands. ROFL. Damn, he sure is a superstar right now. He's helping the Bucks winning this damn game already.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*33seconds left...*

last two trips down the court for the bulls...marshall loses the rebound....how ironic that THIS is one of the MAIN reasons we got him, eh?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS ALL WOULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED IF CHANDLER WASN'T TAKIN OUT!!! DAMN SERIOUSLY!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Our vets are really letting us down here. Somebody better administer a drug test on Marshall, he hasn't had his head in the game at all.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If the Bulls played Chandler and/or Curry right now, I would foul either one if I were the Bucks.
> 
> Combined, Chandler/Curry FT: 2-10




OOPS!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright was right in Kukoc's face when he shot, shoulda been a tech.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*in Washington it was Rose*

tonight it's Rose&Marshall

Anoter loss guys 

I'm really tired of this team...mentally tired


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*no, it will just be....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> at this point, the game will likely be FT's back and forth... guess who wins that game
> 
> 
> ...


chapter two......from the wiz game......I am just about convinced....rose thoroughly sucks....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We got some dumb pieces of crap on this team... dumb pieces of crap... our leader is a dumbie.

lets chill and keep it clean, eh?edited by BamaBull


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Jalen









:sigh:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Jalen showing his veteran savvy, almost draws the 8 second call, then dribbles out the shot clock without even looking at a teammate. YOU SUCK ROSE.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Dude, Marshall looks like he's just off on some good stuff in the locker room. Give me some of that Marshall; share the wealth, baby.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is an idiot, I've always hated him, and now I do even more.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*going into OT??*

probably not a good thing. Donyell and Jalen, will believe they HAVE to be the guys to put this game away. and they will. only, they'll put it away for the Bucks.


any chance -- any at ALL that BC puts Chandler back in? y'know, he might actually learn something about crunch time basketball, but we wouldn't want anything like that to happen. that would stunt the losses our valuable vets can provide.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Jalen showing his veteran savvy, almost draws the 8 second call, then dribbles out the shot clock without even looking at a teammate. YOU SUCK ROSE.


Hey dkg1 

I guess they want to play more incase they improve their FT percentage...

Bulls sUCK BIG TIME!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT as in overtime, not off topic ;-)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, they finally put Chandler in... a little late though, huh? 

And Marshall deserves to play? Cartwright is such a little pushover.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

OK Rose apologists, you cannot defend what occurred at the end of the 4th. He better play some damn good ball in OT. I wouldn't mind if BC sat him in favor of ERob or Hoiberg in OT. That was ridiculous.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Like the great Walton once said, "this is flatly bad basketball." Seriously, my eyes just hurt watching these two bad teams.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yea, seriously.... Rose may is the only option because it's his choice whether or not he wants to distribute to others in the game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRR

BAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!

ROSE IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*It is kinda obvious....ROSE will help this team*

lose again...missed the whole basket with a three pointer...a really open shot...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

WHAT THE F..................


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I ****ING HATE YOU JALEN!!!

**** YOU JALEN!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose misses badly on another three..*

HE IS THROWING THIS GAME. IT IS TOO OBVIOUS!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

YOU GUYS WILL ****ING SUPPORT THIS GUY!!!

****!!!! WHAT THE F----!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Question please help*

Why is it whenever we have the ball with less than 24 seconds left in a quarter, we never run an offensive play? All we do is isolate the PG or Rose and let them try to create something out of an isolation. Two times tonight we did this. JC in the first half, Rose (has done it all year) at the end of the game. Both times there was over 20 seconds left in the quarter, plenty of times to run the offense. How many times has the one on one paid off at the end of a quarter? The guy with the ball doesn't even look to pass, he just holds the damn ball and tries to create (I use that term loosely) with 3 secs left. 

This is getting old...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

maybe jalen needs corrective eye surgery! he should at least have his eyes checked!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Jalen
 Donyell
 Jamal



Bulls are basically just not going to win, ever - as long as they get "clutch" play like this


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*I hope the Bulls lose*

the next 20 games

and make Reinsdorf7Krause realise what a moronic trade we made last year...We feared losing so much for this Jalen guy
but refused to see the truth

The truth is so bright now

Cartwright&Rose Suck Big time


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's over... Marshall didn't even try to go after that rebound.

All this F..... team does is rip my damn heart out!!!:sigh:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

"Heartbrake" my *** Johnny Kerr. The Bucks had 4 guys crash the defensive boards, we had four guys standing around the perimeter and Toni Freaking Kukoc beats EVERYONE down the court for the layup, touch foul on a chasing Hassell.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*6-21 freethrow shooting.....*

this one is over.....85-81.....this one is about over....well, well, rose hits from two feet away....87-83 bucks.....kiss it goodbye another miss by quick shooting rose!! lol rose hits one.....89-85 


14 seconds...its over...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> man, i sure wish the bulls had gone after michael redd this past summer!
> 
> 
> ...



see what i mean!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Its simple...the Bucks have Allen, Redd and Kukoc on the floor, all capable scorers who can handle the ball and create their own shots. So they're very hard to double team. The Bulls have one player who fits that category, and it ain't Jamal or Trent. Sure, Rose is forcing shots. But someone please point out who the Bulls other go-to guys are.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This might be the most undisciplined team in the league. BC has no control over them. Lack of effort, horrible shot selection, horrible fundamentals. We have no offense against a zone defense, coaches are clueless what to do.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Please don't make excuses for Rose.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

The busts of the 2000 draft (FIZER&JC) maybe aren't busts after all..

This team should rebuild again..
Were just making circles around ourselves ..
Just where you think we've turned the corner we actually end up back there...
Old habits..can't cut them


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer, here's a good idea. Instead of slamming the ball, how about throwing the basketball 140 mi/hr straight at Bill for being a dumbarse. How about a mutiny demanding a new coaching staff because this whole coaching staff sucks? For the last five possessions, I didn't even see anything that resembles an offensive set.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

If I'm a reporter, first question I ask Rose and Marshall: Did the Bucks cover?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Its simple...the Bucks have Allen, Redd and Kukoc on the floor, all capable scorers who can handle the ball and create their own shots. So they're very hard to double team. The Bulls have one player who fits that category, and it ain't Jamal or Trent. Sure, Rose is forcing shots. But someone please point out who the Bulls other go-to guys are.


This team sucks. Ray Allen can't hit the side of the barn today.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen, BC, Marshall blew this game. Please don't make excuses for either of them. If you do, you're an ignorant optimist.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*You guys blame Rose because he*

is the most obvious this game was lost when
Tyson Chandler decided to go 2-8 from the free throw line
Marcus chipped in with 1-4
We did not execute dont blame Rose blame the whole team, the only guy who played worth a damn tonight was Crawford. He needs to take a bit less threes, but overall a good performance.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Can't wait to hear Rose's post game answer. "My teammates came to play, I didn't show up. I need to play better" 

Blah blah blah, we hear that BS every Bulls loss.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Please don't make excuses for Rose.


Exactly. I don't care what anyone says, there's no excuse for a 30 year old player to dribble the ball for the ENTIRE shot clock and not even get a shot off. Hell, he almost got an 8 second violation bringing the ball up. 

A couple weeks ago, I was advocating getting another vet on the perimeter to help Rose. Well, he is missing wide open looks, that has nothing to do with who is out there with him.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

When will Jalen realize that he doesn't have to take the last shot at the end of every freakin game???? Look for the open man when your doubled, set a freakin' pick-n-roll, give -n-go, SOMETHING! CREATE PLEASE!! It's ridiculious! Tonight the Vets can't cry about the young fellas...Because they Blew for us. Donyell playin' like he was born without Hands!! WTF was going on out there tonight?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: You guys blame Rose because he*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> is the most obvious this game was lost when
> Tyson Chandler decided to go 2-8 from the free throw line
> Marcus chipped in with 1-4
> We did not execute dont blame Rose blame the whole team, the only guy who played worth a damn tonight was Crawford. He needs to take a bit less threes, but overall a good performance.


Uh, aside from TC and Fizer, nobody else shot free throws worth a damn either.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Don't blame Rose? Did you see his shot selection?

I'll fast forward to OT.... maybe even the start of it. He starts it off by airballing a 3. Bucks gain the advantage go up 2. Crawford misses the 3. Bucks miss, bulls gain possession. Bulls are only down 2... only down 2.... Rose shoots a damn 3 again.

We got some dumb pieces of crap on this team, and I'm sick of it. They are not disciplined, Cartwright has no control over this damn team. He scolds the young players, but he never scolds the vets such as Rose, Marshall when they do the stupidest F-ing teams. If we build around these 2 damn idiots and Cartwright.... Chicago will never be a good team.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*OH, THAT'S COLD MAN!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> If I'm a reporter, first question I ask Rose and Marshall: Did the Bucks cover?



Even though it may be somewhat true! maybe MJ is giving those guys something under the table, or threatening them somehow to not be "too good" for their own good!





:devil: 




"FACT IS STRANGER THAN FICTION"


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Don't blame Rose? Did you see his shot selection?


At the most critical juncture in the game, he didn't even get a shot off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lost last game by 3, lost in OT this game. On the road.

Looking back at our road games:
@NJN, lose by 16
@IND, lose by 15
@TOR, lose by 14
@CLE, lose by 10
@DAL, lose by 23
@BOS, lose by 10
@UTH, lose by 20
@LAL, lose by 13
@GSW, lose by 6
@SAC, lose by 13
@NOR, lose by 18


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> At the most critical juncture in the game, he didn't even get a shot off.


Yea, this guy is not a leader. This is why Isiah benched his arse in late 4th quarters when he was on the Pacers. He ain't got a noggin.

How about Marshall too. If he hadn't lost those 2 boards towards the end of the 4th quarter... win.

FTs too.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Jalen played very poorly, but the play calling really made it worse.

Bulls always put jalen on a side with a clear out. Then the Bucks kept jumping at him with double teams.

With the clear outs, Jalen either had no one to kick out to or forced his shot w/o even looking for a kick out.

Combination of real poor shot selection, and poor play calling.

Plus, Cartwright, rather than try to create mismatches allowed Karl to dictate the match ups.

Karl went small, Bc went small. 

EC was actually effective (though he didn't knock down his FT's), but Cartwright didn't even really try to get the ball down low much.

Way too much jump shooting...which is the Bucks game.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maybe So*

but if the team refuses to run their offensive sets, what can he do call timeouts every time we get the ball? Or maybe he should activate Rick Brunson play Hoiberg, Erob, Blount, and Dalibor if they promise to run the sets. Its time to place blame where it belongs on the players, they do not listen, the only player who even tried to run offensive sets was Crawford. Rose gets frustrated because Fizer can't set a pick and most of the other players don't know where they are supposed to be. If the team does not listen he can only do so much.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This post game show on FSN is totally brutal. Damon andrews and Norm are all pumped up like we just won game 7 of the World Chamioship. I was hoping Van Lier would rip the effort. Oh well. Fans are going off right now on The Score, for those of you in Chicagoland. Complaining about the double standard Cartwright has in regards to how he treats the vets and young players. I agree. Grow a set Bill.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

You guys can rip on your least favorite Bulls all you want. Go ahead and lay the blame on Rose or Cartwight if it makes you feel better. 

But the fact of the matter is that the Bulls took the game into overtime on the road before losing...

ALL WHILE SHOOTING 6 FOR 21 FROM THE FOUL LINE! 

Try layin' that off on Rose, Marshall, Cartwright, or whoever else you don't like. This game never should have made it to overtime and y'all know it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I've said this way too much, but its true. Cartwright made the most asinine move when he took Chandler out, and put in Marshall. He did this with 4 minutes left with a 6 pt lead. Marshall comes in, messes up on defensive rotation. Doesn't rebound... play horrendously. Damn... this makes me sick.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm sorry, Don't blam Bill, it's the players that has to make it happen....Noticed he didn't call a time-out. The man is problay sick of Jalen jackin' up shots, an he did get in Donyell on the missed rebound of the Allen miss. Bill is doing his job. The only thing I would question is the Triangle. Jalen needs to learn how to create down the stretch rather than jackin' up shots. That's not always the smart thing to do!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They did miss free throws, but towards the game they had a 6 pt lead. Then Rose and Marshall blew it. They deserve all the blame for that. Can't hide that fact.


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*Oh man , that sucks , we had this game won ...*

maybe the team should start working on their fundamentals instead of practicing what they're going to do after their dunks. 

Cartright , I think this team would respect you a lot more if you stop criticizing them and start coaching them , also , start being a little more fair , I'm not saying that you have to give in to their "needs " , but start treating everybody the same way . One other thing , I'm in no way an expert and I know that it's easier to say it when you're not out there actually coaching the team , but you need to look at yourself and realize that yeah the young players make a lot of mistakes , but so do you and you need to start learning from them instead of blaming the young players . 

Go Bulls , get the losing mentality behind you , confidence can go a long ways if used properly .:upset:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What's really frustrating is that we had a darned good chance togo 2-0 to start out this road trip.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry only 4 minutes tonight.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*This might actually be a good loss,*

maybe know we will work on closing out games. Doing the little things at the end of games such as hustling that denies the other team extra oppertunities to score. Making the other team work on D before getting a easy shot or a good look at the basket and running out the clock.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> They did miss free throws, but towards the game they had a 6 pt lead. Then Rose and Marshall blew it. They deserve all the blame for that. Can't hide that fact.


...how about Chandler, Fizer and Curry who shot a combined 3 for 16 from the free throw line? Grade school teams shoot free throws better than that! How come nobody's blaming them?


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Cartwright playing favorites is going to catch up with this team sooner rather than later...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> ...how about Chandler, Fizer and Curry who shot a combined 3 for 16 from the free throw line? Grade school teams shoot free throws better than that! How come nobody's blaming them?


Because we had a chance to win this game regardless of the free throws!! Thats why!!


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> ...how about Chandler, Fizer and Curry who shot a combined 3 for 16 from the free throw line? Grade school teams shoot free throws better than that! How come nobody's blaming them?


I think maybe because the poor freethrow shooting wasn't the most direct cause of this loss when compared to how Rose in particular, played down the stretch of this game. The freethrows...as bad as they were, didn't keep us from a chance of winning this game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> ...how about Chandler, Fizer and Curry who shot a combined 3 for 16 from the free throw line? Grade school teams shoot free throws better than that! How come nobody's blaming them?


You're right. If you follow the game thread, you will see many posts complaining about free throw shooting. It's ridiculous that we shot 6 for 20 or whatever it was. That was the biggest difference in the outcome. However...

The lasting impression I have though is being up 6 and having no offensive execution whatsoever. Not even getting a shot up when we had possession with 24 sec left in a tied game. We still had the opportunity to win despite crappy ft shooting. And our lack of rebounding killed us down the stretch too. Marshall killed us there. He didn't show up. I thought Eddy Curry was in the game when little, scrawny Cassell reached up when Donyell had the ball at the top of the key and just ripped it out of his hands, went the length for a layup.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I know we lost, but how about JC...sure he only shot 7-18, but he dished out 7 assists, and grabbed 7 BOARDS!!! Plus, in 49 minutes, he had 0 TURNOVERS!! His shot was not great, but he played a nice team game, and it seems that the Cleveland game is a distant memory for him, 7 turnovers that game, 0 tonight, good for you Jamal


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

My how Milwaukee has fallen. Just a year and a half ago, they were so close to going to the finals. I'm so happy we didn't sign Tim Thomas to the contract the Bucks signed him to. They are a bad team right now.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> I know we lost, but how about JC...sure he only shot 7-18, but he dished out 7 assists, and grabbed 7 BOARDS!!! Plus, in 49 minutes, he had 0 TURNOVERS!! His shot was not great, but he played a nice team game, and it seems that the Cleveland game is a distant memory for him, 7 turnovers that game, 0 tonight, good for you Jamal


Good point. I've been one of his harshest critics, but I am happy for Jamal. He seems to really struggle when his confidence is low, good to see him more comfortable. Would like to see he and Williams in the backcourt together. Trent Hassell has also stepped up the last few games. He's another guy I've been tough on.


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*Dickie , I agree that those free throws missed by the young pups ...*

made a difference and there's no excuse for missing free throws (there's a reason they are called *Free* throws ) , but it's also harder to come in cold and start hitting free throws . They don't play enough to get in a groove and although they sometimes don't execute well , you still have to give them enough playing time to learn . 

One the other hand though , a lot of us are criticizing BC for not coaching them well towards the end of the game , but sometimes it's good to let the players mess up and get through it on their own instead of telling them what to do every time because then thy become dependant on having to be told every single thing . I though that the Washington loss would be a good learning experience and that they would come out today and beat the Bucks in a close game , but I was wrong . 

Let's hope that they actually learn from this one and come out the next game and win it .

Go Bulls:upset:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

I wish we could get through just ONE loss without having to ^%$#@ about a different guy every other time. this team just needs time, its a pretty simple concept.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

All the young players on this team learn is how to watch the vets play at the end of games... or even blow games in the end. That's a great learning experience right there.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> All the young players on this team learn is how to watch the vets play at the end of games... or even blow games in the end. That's a great learning experience right there.


im not neccesarily against playing the young guys, but when it comes to crunch time, BC puts the group he feels comfortable with.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If the Bulls keep losing, soon enough you will get your fill of the young guys again.

BC is still trying to hold onto some wins and he is doing it with the guys he has. Hard to fault him there. However, CUrry probably could get some run earlier in the game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright overdid the veteran thing when he rushed Marshall in when Chandler was playing great defensively with 4 minutes. He himself said he likes to keep in the players that are playing. Kind of contradicting yourself, eh, Bill? You can see in OT, Ray Allen was afraid to drive because he was intimidated by Chandler. With Marshall in, they took advantage.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

this team needs to learn how to put there foot on the opponets throat,and finish them off.we can blame cartwright and whoever,but those missed FT's gave the bucks life.but they really blew it in the 3qt. the bucks couldn't make a shot ,and the team never took advantage of it. FT's or not they should have stuck the stake in there heart in the 3rd and didn't.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> I wish we could get through just ONE loss without having to ^%$#@ about a different guy every other time. this team just needs time, its a pretty simple concept.


Thank you Johnny_B. People forget that even with Jordan the Bulls took several years to find the right people to play together and meld as a team. This team is young, not just in years, but also in time spent playing together. Add on top of that our inexperience and we have a lot to overcome in the duration of a game.

I will say this however. I really wish we had signed Matt Harpring over Donyell, and I was of the contrary opinion earlier this season. But Matt Harpring is really more what we need. A tough hard nosed player who knows the game and has a lot of heart. I'm starting to see why Donyell has never really been able to unleash his ability on a consistant basis. He's too weak in the mind.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you Johnny_B. People forget that even with Jordan the Bulls took several years to find the right people to play together and meld as a team. This team is young, not just in years, but also in time spent playing together. Add on top of that our inexperience and we have a lot to overcome in the duration of a game.
> ...


Sorry to tack onto the game thread hours after it ended, but on what basis are you comparing, say, the 87 Bulls with the ugly mess that is the Bulls here and now? These Bulls are like Mikey in "Swingers"--they couldn't close the deal if their lives depended on it. Denver picked up a quality road win tonight. Miami is a vastly more competitive team than the Bulls are. The guy we traded to get our so-called "franchise" player was spectacular down the stretch as Indiana snatched away a victory from the Tragic. I have no doubts Cleveland would beat Chicago in a 7-game series. 

Where does that leave us? It's been five years of this crap, for God's sake, and there's still a long, long way to go before we're even mildly competitive. Are we supposed to just tolerate the situation and assume the people running the Bulls know what the hell they're doing? 

Sorry to be so negative. I long for a day where we kick off a season knowing we won't get our brains bashed in most nights. I almost would trade the titles for mediocrity at this point--most of the mediocre teams have a coherent, attainable plan of attack, at any rate.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Can't wait to hear Rose's post game answer. "My teammates came to play, I didn't show up. I need to play better"


Said Rose: "There's no excuse. I just didn't get it done. I'm a better performer than that. It's disappointing. This team has confidence in me to come through in those situations."

Wow this is eerily similar to Rose's actual post game answer.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Said Rose: "There's no excuse. I just didn't get it done. I'm a better performer than that. It's disappointing. This team has confidence in me to come through in those situations."
> ...


It's so predictable because he has said something similar to that everytime he blows it for us, and it has been a lot. Whether it's his 20% and below shooting games, the game against the wizards, this game against the Bucks, etc.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to tack onto the game thread hours after it ended, but on what basis are you comparing, say, the 87 Bulls with the ugly mess that is the Bulls here and now? These Bulls are like Mikey in "Swingers"--they couldn't close the deal if their lives depended on it. Denver picked up a quality road win tonight. Miami is a vastly more competitive team than the Bulls are. The guy we traded to get our so-called "franchise" player was spectacular down the stretch as Indiana snatched away a victory from the Tragic. I have no doubts Cleveland would beat Chicago in a 7-game series.
> ...


Where to start?

Cleveland beat us in a seven game series? I guess Saddam and Bush are going to sit down for beer and laughs after this is all over too.  

We're not competitive...I guess you get to OT by finishing the game within ten points of the other teams score...

Brains bashed in...it was a sloppy game on both sides that could have gone either way...that not having your brains bashed in...

Mediocre---well blimey---rebuilding teams are supposed to win 70 games. Gotcha!  

Artest---coach has hinted that he was more trouble than he was worth...

Methinks you're Mariotti here to cry in everyones milk. Seriously---most of the fans here can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It takes time and development. 

*Even if you handpicked the most productive rookies of the last few years and put them on a team togather (Yao, Amare, Wagner, Jefferson, Richardson)----they'd have the same ups and downs the Bulls have. 

It takes time to develop athletic ability into NBA level talent, and it takes time to develop NBA level talent into a team, and it takes time to forge a team into winners.*

Miami WISHES they had a Curry or a Chandler. Orlando wishes they had a Curry or a Chandler. Cleveland wishes they had one. Boston has said they wished they had one. Athletic big men are at a premium. We've got two big men with all the potential in the world. If we got a new GM and he dumped them tomorrow, we'd *all* be crying two seasons from now. Have patience...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I listened to the last three minutes of OT on the radio.

The commentators said the Bulls try to hard to ggo to Rose in the crunch instead of continuing the offense that got them there.


----------

